# Making Hash using ice and water!



## Slowhand

I'm going to give everyone a way to make safe hash with no chemicals and you won't blow yourself up.I've been doing this method for over 35 years so i know it works quite well.



​ *Ice Hash Making!*
​ 		 		 			Here is a very simple and safe way of making hash.Here's what you need. 

 Ice 
 Quart Mason jar 
 nylons (panty hose) 
 The biggest glass bowl you can find the deeper the better. 
Trimmings, male plants, guard leaves what ever you have even the stems.Freeze all your plant material the minute you take it off the plant works best. 

 In the jar you fill it half full with ice and the other half with material then add water,leave about an inch of room in the jar.Shake the jar vigorously for a couple of minutes then pour material through panty hose that you have streched over the bowl.Pour slow so you don't spill all over.I duct tape the hose on.Then take the material and squish the liquid out into bowl.Don't throw material away yet.Run all your material through your panty hose using as little water as possible because your bowl will fill up to fast with water.Then do the same procedure again and run all your material again.When you get done throw your material away.What you have left is water in the bowl and some very good hash.Now you let the bowl set for an hour then you very carefully scoop the water out.When you get to the bottom i use a syringe to get the last water out and then all you have left is the hash. 

 I'm going to show a picture of the hash i made from just the male plants of that g13xbh75/25 that were 5 weeks old maybe.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*great thread Slowhand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## yogi dc

I will be able to use that. I have been try to think of a good why to make hash. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hick

and that is hash!!


----------



## truthxpride

Slowhand, the picture you posted: The male plant was 5 weeks into flowering right? That's probably a retarded question, but i was curious.
also how many grams of this plant material did you use to come up with that amount of hash?


----------



## Mutt

Slowhand has unfortunately left us. So you will not be gettin a response.


----------



## yogi dc

hey mutt do you know what happend to slowhand?


----------



## Mutt

Not really sure. just dropped off the face of the earth.


----------



## MysticMan

Awww man, I never saw the pic


----------



## bejohnst

when freezing your trimmings how long should they be under for? Do you need to dry them out afterwards or just let'm thaw a bit?


----------



## Stuey

bejohnst said:
			
		

> when freezing your trimmings how long should they be under for? Do you need to dry them out afterwards or just let'm thaw a bit?



No need to let them thaw out. Streight from the freezer to the jar or a bowl to cut them up if needed.

I love using Ice to make hash but I have been using ISO more often these day's.


----------



## stargazer

ISO what is ISO. Isopropyl alcohol? I am guessing. Have material I have been tossing. What a waste. I will save and freeze now. Always seeking improvement and knowledge.


----------



## Hick

yup..


----------

